# My Trans is leaking from the Axle..



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call a different dealership. Leaks like this should get priority. I would expect this to be covered under the power train warranty if you're over 36,000 miles.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I only have one dealership available to me here on Maui which really sucks. i still have the full warranty..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That may be why they're backed up on service calls then.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Do you think this fix is gonna be longer than a day?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unknown until it's looked at. If they need parts it will take longer.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Ahhhhh. Thanks. Hopefully I can get a loaner in the mean time. I've had to leave my car overnight before and didn't get one. Luckily I had other means of transportation.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Mrhawaiibound,

We're sorry to hear of the difficulties that you've been experiencing. Would you like to go to a different dealership so that your vehicle can be serviced sooner? Please let us know and we can contact another dealership in your area on your behalf. If our help is needed, feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. Also if you have other questions or concerns, we're here to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Kristen, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Thanks Kristen, I sent you a PM.



Great! I will be responding to you shortly.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

I just posted at Service. Same problem. They're replacing my left axle seal at 25k miles.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Pete in PA said:


> I just posted at Service. Same problem. They're replacing my left axle seal at 25k miles.


haha I just saw your recent thread. I'm at 28K right now. Hopefully it's not gonna take them too long to fix. Lucky you're getting new brakes though!


----------



## GM Lifer (Oct 30, 2015)

Did you get any trouble codes or have any slippage or stuck solenoids when this happened? I have a leaky axle seal and am having a lot of trans issues. Trying to figure out if this is the sole culprit or if I have a bad 3 5 r plate.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just noticed my seal today while doing an oil change too. Its just starting to seep so I will keep an eye on it. It will eventually need replacing but I will probably wait. Im @ 67K miles so I can't complain.

Im wondering if my midshift bearing is wearing out causing the axle to have a slight womble causing seal to seep. Its the seal on the right side under engine with the shaft that has what I think is called a midshift bearing. Left seal is dry.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

GM Lifer said:


> Did you get any trouble codes or have any slippage or stuck solenoids when this happened? I have a leaky axle seal and am having a lot of trans issues. Trying to figure out if this is the sole culprit or if I have a bad 3 5 r plate.


No trouble codes or any slippage with my Cruze. Just the leaking seal made me scared, and they changed it out no problem. What model and year is your Cruze?


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just noticed my seal today while doing an oil change too. Its just starting to seep so I will keep an eye on it. It will eventually need replacing but I will probably wait. Im @ 67K miles so I can't complain.
> 
> Im wondering if my midshift bearing is wearing out causing the axle to have a slight womble causing seal to seep. Its the seal on the right side under engine with the shaft that has what I think is called a midshift bearing. Left seal is dry.


The dealer told me it was "normal" to see a little seepage, and as long as it's not physically dripping there shouldn't be anything to worry about. They still changed it out for me just incase. I believe it's an easy swap. They only had my car for about two hours or so and it was already done.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Don't discount the possibility they spilled the oil when changing the axel shaft for the recall--this is exactly what the dealer did on mine, sloppy work and even broke the ABS wire holder to the brake backing plate, I found the ABS wire loose and pinched in the suspension, I cleaned up the oil and there is actually no leak---


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I drive a manual and also have noticed oil residue in this same area for hundreds of thousands of miles and have choosen not to repair it. It has never been a significant amount, its never fresh and doesnt drip. It seems to be such a slow seepage that I have never had a noticable loss in transmission fluid....I honestly dont believe its even trans fluid it looks more like oil. In my situation is it not oil from a change because i do my own and all the oil ends up in the engine. If anything its oil from before I had my intake manifold replaced due to leaking oil from the throttle body. I have cleaned it as best as possible in the past but it seems to always be about the same after a few thousand miles. No concerns for me.


----------

